# Travel with Camera (一鏡走天涯)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"Bumble bee" photo is just great, very nice :yes: kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*The World of Cola.
*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting YF, - could be candidate for photo contest.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last photo is indeed interesting, very nice


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I used to drink lots of pop.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice and lovely artsy photos.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting for take off.

DSC06866 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Day dream believer.*

IMG_6273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Too cold to move.

DSC06558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great shots! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sealed with a kiss.*

IMG_5705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm reposting this one with video.




Yellow Fever said:


> *Lady in Red*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots, very artistic, likewise, with the videos.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Where have all the flowers gone?*

IMG_8564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Together Forever*

DSC01172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

In perfect harmony...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed; great, very nice new photos, YF


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great shots, especially #8 and #9. Your taste in music... hmmm? no comment


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I like old classic music more than those junks nowaday.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hi Donald!*

IMG_9553 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely! :lol: This one makes my day - thank you, Yellow Fever! 



Yellow Fever said:


> *Hi Donald!*
> 
> IMG_9553 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Apple or HP*

IMG_1764 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, including Donald one  kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful Autumn rose pics, Hung! :applause:
Especially love this tender pastel colour:


Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_1319 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fall color*

IMG_1185 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1142 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1144 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a joy for the eye, Hung! :applause:
We have no oak trees here with leaves that turn red, so thank you very much
for showing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pic! :applause:
I love such foggy atmosphere...





Yellow Fever said:


> *Foggy morning*
> 
> DSC00613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Just about to forget about this thread too.



*When I was young*

3333 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Just about to forget about this thread too.


You are too young to be allowed to forget threads, Hung! 




Yellow Fever said:


> *When I was young*
> 
> 3333 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


"Descendant of Dragon" 
You haven't changed so much since then, just a little "Touch of Grey". 




Yellow Fever said:


>


I love the music of this period. I was too young then to be part of this
movement, but when I was in puberty, they still played this kind of music 

at the radio - and I had a kind of "hippie phase" (my mother is still shocked
when thinking of it :lol.
Of this time there exists a picture of me where I look like Janis Joplin (one of my heroes)
in her best time - I have very long hair, wear a yellow knitted waistcoat
above a hippie dress, many necklaces, and am sitting on my bed in front
of a wall wallpapered with posters of rockstars. 


*
By the way: I hope you will continue with this thread, we saw many excellent pics here!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The photo was taken about 6 years ago, 6 years would make a huge different in term of aging in appearance  

You probably know the reason I took this pic, if you don't, just look at the number of likes I received, it was 3333 and 3 is a lucky number among the Chinese.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> The photo was taken about 6 years ago, 6 years would make a huge different in term of aging in appearance
> 
> You probably know the reason I took this pic, if you don't, just look at the number of likes I received, it was 3333 and 3 is a lucky number among the Chinese.


So you know something about Feng Shui after all, Hung, cause the meaning
of the numbers is a part of it. 
A man once wanted to buy a house and was shown one with the house number 444.
He even refused to enter it. He said to the realtor: "Why should I buy a house
that says "Die! Die! Die!" to me?"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to have a car licence plate (I actually still keep it at home some where) with the numbers of 138 which means nothing to most westerners but in Chinese language it would sound like "I will be healthy and wealthy forever".


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> I used to have a car licence plate (I actually still keep it at home some where) with the numbers of 138 which means nothing to most westerners but in Chinese language it would sound like "I will be healthy and wealthy forever".


You are right to keep it, Hung. 

The 8 is something special...
This number always was and will be my personal lucky number - independently
from Feng Shui. But I'm very glad that in the Chinese tradition this number
also has such a positive, lucky meaning.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20181123_085744 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



20181123_085835 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/Rj59Py]







[/url]20181123_090154 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



20181123_090139 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


One of my favorite fruits.

20181123_085810 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You have nice, warm colours in your home, Hung, and beautiful plants. kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful, specially the close-ups.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Run for the roses*


IMG_6962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset*

20190404_213404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ocean view*

20190402_182145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset 2*

20190404_213610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Morning in the park*

IMG_1472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun protection
*
DSC01695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Flying to the sun*

IMG_9207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Long skirt cyclist*

DSC01848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Fever 3
*
DSC00569 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lying in the sun*

2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

High quality pics, very artistic! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baby and bubbles
*

baby & bubbles by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ocean view 2
*

20190601_125855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Arc*

DSC03308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rose is red*

IMG_9606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Picnic time*

IMG_9595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Big bubble
*
20190604_105955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Row row row your boat, gently down the stream*

20140915_154325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Picture in picture*

20140922_182856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Have a safe trip, girls!*

IMG_9528 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*El Panda Pasa*


20190613_101324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Run for the roses 3*

IMG_4175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese garden
*
IMG_9708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Life is good 3*

20160508_134116 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wonton noodles soup*

food-9469 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jump*

IMG_1552 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*See who's there 3*

4401a by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Am I cute?*

1 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Urban cyclists*

IMG_5756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Fever 5*

DSC00579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Veggie burger*

IMG_9538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Happy together*


guitar by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peaceful mind 3*


IMG_2246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fountain droplets *

IMG_0928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cloud 9*

IMG_4698 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*CN tower*

IMG_1788 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tesla Testing*

IMG_4125 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Life is good 4*

20140522_130100 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr
Tokyo by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr
Tokyo 2021 by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photography in progress shot by Nina Onos, on Flickr
Untitled by LERA VESNA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Voigtlander Bessa R + Heliar 50 by Matt Osborne, on Flickr
Leica Summicron R 50mm f2 by Matt Osborne, on Flickr
Leica SL2-S + Noctilux by Matt Osborne, on Flickr
Hasseblad vs Speed Graphic by Matt Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG-20190903-WA0032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Untitled by Curry Hexagon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leica Summicron-R 35mm f2 Selfie by Matt Osborne, on Flickr
Leica M3 Photographer by Matt Osborne, on Flickr
Leica SL2-S + Noctilux by Matt Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211109_135138 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rose by Marco Chenard, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Titannick by Marco Chenard, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is macro photography on an iPhone 13 on par with professional cameras?
Nope.








But let’s learn a bit about the iPhone 13 “macro” capability. As shown here, the iPhone 13 Pro, with three cameras. The regular iPhone 13 has but two, but since one of them is the Ultrawide angle camera, you’re good. It’s the Ultrawide camera that’s used for “macro” photography.
So this being an iPhone, you should expect at least as much “software magic” as you do real hardware. And your “macro” mode will not disappoint. I’m not saying “macro” just yet, but your ultrawide camera is “close focusing”. In fact, it can apparently focus as close as 2cm.
Unlike many P&S and smartphones, there isn’t a “macro mode” on the iPhone. There also isn’t a “zoom”, but hundreds of millions of iPhone users think they have a zoom lens. What really happens is that software switches from camera to camera, cropping/digitally zooming as necessary. This is the same idea, only in reverse.
So let’s say you’re using the main camera — a wide angle camera about the equivalent of a 24mm full-frame camera+lens. As you move in to a subject, the camera autofocuses closer and closer. But only so close. Get too close for the main camera focus range and the software will switch your camera to the ultrawide camera with a 2x crop. So you see the same view, but that 12 megapixel camera is now cropped to 4 megapixels. So you see high magnification, made even higher by the 2x crop. This is definitely close focusing, but is it “macro?”
There are two traditional optical properties for a macro lens. The lens itself needs to produce at least a 1:1 image on the film or sensor. From the little I’ve found on the details of the iPhone 13, it’s not producing a 1:1 image, so it should be correctly called “close focusing” not macro.
The second factor is that a true macro lens is a flat-field lens. In your typical camera lens, the focus at the center and the focus at the edges isn’t always identical. In general, at usual distances and dept-of-field of the lens, that doesn’t matter. But in macro shots, you’re dealing with millimeter-thick depth of field, even less, depending on how close you get. A flat field lens projects everything in the field of the lens onto the sensor at exactly the same point of focus. The ultrawide angle lens in the iPhone 13 is not a flat field lens.
So the proper term is “close focusing,” but historically, everyone markets their close focusing lens as a macro lens. As bad as Apple is on interoperability with all the tech that came before them,, if they say “macro” anywhere, it’s probably touted as a software thing.








Somewhat close… not macro. This was shot with a close-focusing telephoto zoom lens. In the 1970s, lens makers would always have dubbed this sort of lens a “macro”, and maybe even forced a “mode” on me to ensure I had put it into macro mode. Glad that’s over with. Mostly…. I do kind of expect phone makers to fight with actual macro lenses (usually terrible ones with low resolution) against close focusing like Apple seems to be doing here.








Nope… not macro.








This one’s getting close. And actually shot with a macro lens.








Same M.Zuiko 60mm f/2.8 macro lens, and yeah, we have achieved macro. Note how the parts of the flower close to the lens and far from it are out of focus. That’s the very shallow depth of field you get with a real macro lens on a real camera. And part of why Apple decided to make their ultrawide angle camera the “macro” camera.








You don’t need to ask about this one!








My cat Mika trying to portray the Eye of Sauron, also with a true macro lens.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF7045 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------

